# new siding house wrarp or fan fold



## hobbyguy2002 (Dec 14, 2007)

we are going to take down our cheap curvy faded builder grade siding this spring on our 16 year old house. currently the house has house wrap and vinyl siding. I have had a few different opinions a few people told me to put back house wrap after stripping old siding and house wrap and others have told me to take down old siding and house wrap and put a product called fanfold than the siding with out using house wrap I'm not sure which is better any thoughts?


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

tyvek everything and if budget and experiance allow foam insulation is recommended not only for r value but it greatly reduces noise, however this creates spacing issues for the windows that will need to be addressed on the interior of the home. If you cant handle it get some buddies to help you out. Food and beer is a very good inscentive!


----------



## Jake Stevens (Dec 10, 2007)

If it was my house I would put on a Radiant Barrier wrap. It's only 1/4" so it doesn't bother the windows and doors. It will give you a R factor of R10.2. Well worth the money. If you check on line Insulation 4 Less you will find it.


----------

